# Hide, Perch & Go Habitats for Shelter Cats



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Has anyone else seen the new boxes from the animal rescue site that petfinders is promoting. 
We had one at our last adoption event to try out. Its great! It fits in a dog kennel ( we use
the wire kennels at our adoption events) The box with the arched hole is at the bottom and 
resting on top is the square bed. You can put the box together as a carrier if the cat gets adopted. 
Very clever! Were going in with two other rescues to order a pallet of them.

https://shop.theanimalrescuesite.co...31&placementId=126892&origin=www.catforum.com


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

That's very cool!


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

That would be a very popular place to hang out in my house! Murphy might like it too. :lol:


----------

